# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  عاااااااااااااااااااجل

## اسماعيل مخاوي

*المريخ يسجل اكرم الهادي ... ويعير قلق لهلال الساحل لتسجيل زغبير غدا
ووراغو والحضري باقيان في الكشوفات ... وختمت التسجيلات
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*احلي خبر اعارة قلق بس كان افضل يعار الي النيل الحصيحيصا
                        	*

----------


## امبينزا

*كلام زي الورد شكرا قلق اظن بعده ما عندو جديد يقدموا
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*أكرم و زغبير مبروك
*

----------


## اسماعيل مخاوي

*ومحمد كمال الي هلال الساحل غدا ايضا 
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله قلق يعار والعجب ووارغو والزومة وراجى الغير مفيد حاليا ومعه سفارى قاعدين بربكم ايهم افضل زغبير ام قلق مع الاختلاف موت ( موت المجلس بدأ)
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وداعا قلق والى اللقاء في موقع اخر غير فريق المريخ

*

----------


## كسباوى

*أخوانا القلقانين  على قلق بى كل أمانة قلق  محتاج ياخد درس ومحتاج مراجعة ومحتاج يقعد شوية مع نفسو وحيعود قلق العرفناهو وحنرحب بيهو باركوها لى مصلحتو ...
*

----------


## الامير بارسا

*السعودى اولي بالاعارة
*

----------


## nadirhm1

*قلق يعار عشان زغبير لاحول ولاقوة الا باللة
                        	*

----------


## محمد الخليل

*دا كلام جميييييييييييييييل والقادم أحلي
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*ليس هنالك مهاجم وطنى ... اخبرونى ماذا سنفعل .. اعادة قيد هنوووو ضرورة صغير سن والوطنى الوحيد فى خط الهجوم و يرجى منه الكثير.. 

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*حقيقة  السعودى ,  سفارى  .  الزومه  ,   راجى    أولى   بالأعارة  من  قلق
                        	*

----------


## الصادق

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

حقيقة السعودى , سفارى . الزومه , راجى أولى بالأعارة من قلق



جارديولا قال استطعنا أمام البرازيل تطبيق خطة (3/7/0) أى الفريق الدائرى ، يعنى البلقى نفسه أمام المرمى يسجل . عشان كده الأهداف جابوها الباكات وميسى اللاعب الساقط . ممكن ده يحصل عندنا ؟
                        	*

----------


## كباشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق
					

جارديولا قال استطعنا أمام البرازيل تطبيق خطة (3/7/0) أى الفريق الدائرى ، يعنى البلقى نفسه أمام المرمى يسجل . عشان كده الأهداف جابوها الباكات وميسى اللاعب الساقط . ممكن ده يحصل عندنا ؟




تسلم الصادق نقول آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

الى اللقاء قلق و منتظرينك 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*المصدر
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*مش كان مفروض يمشي سعيد بدل قلق يا اخوانه ......... والمصابين ديل يسيبو لينا خاناتهم دى... ولا كيف؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*نقول الحمد لله بس
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق
					

جارديولا قال استطعنا أمام البرازيل تطبيق خطة (3/7/0) أى الفريق الدائرى ، يعنى البلقى نفسه أمام المرمى يسجل . عشان كده الأهداف جابوها الباكات وميسى اللاعب الساقط . ممكن ده يحصل عندنا ؟



دى مش صعبة عندنا في السودان وخصوصا انو ديلك بيلعو ومن هم عمرهم سبعة سنه؟؟
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل مخاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

المصدر



مصدر مسئول في النادي 
*

----------


## عبدالمنعم الفكي

*العاجل ليس إعارة قلق العاجل والمفاجاءة من سيحل بديلا لقلق مع العلم ان ايهاب زغيبر سيعار للاهلي
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​عسى و لعل الإعارة تجعله يرفع رأسه و لو قليلا !!!!
*

----------


## كدكول

*​والله حرام اي لاعب بتمر عليهو فتره بكون مستواهو تعبان قلق ممكن كان يكون افضل الموسم الجديد
*

----------

